# Cnc Router



## Jackay (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello, I'm Jackay, and new to the forum. I have a Qd 6090 CNC Router from China. It has a very sturdy frame. I'm using the Vetric program. I learn something every time I turn it on.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Jackay!!! You will learn even more from these forum discussions. Ask questions.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jackay, welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jackay.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

I look forward to see pictures of some of your work.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Jackay! Yep, we like pictures of projects, shops, CNC machines - all of it.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Jackay . Looking forward to seeing pics of your projects and machine


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard Jackay,
I see that you have 2 post since 03-25-2015 >.


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

Welcome aboard... Have you cut any projects yet? Why did you buy a CNC?


----------

